# Welke RAID controller?

## hvwees

Hoi,

Ik wil eigenlijk een hardware RAID-1 set maken met IDE schijven.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

Welke raidcontroller werkt het best onder gentoo linux?

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie!

----------

## ikke

Software RAID werkt perfect, snel,...  :Smile: 

Just my .02

----------

## hvwees

 *ikke wrote:*   

> Software RAID werkt perfect, snel,... 
> 
> Just my .02

 

Zucht niet om lullig te doen hoor..

Maar ik vroeg naar ervaringen over hardware raid....

----------

## fuge

Uhm volgens mijn bescheiden mening heeft een een raid-controller toch nix met je os te maken? Alles wordt geregeld via een bios op die raid-controller zelf.

----------

## Burnout

 *fuge wrote:*   

> Uhm volgens mijn bescheiden mening heeft een een raid-controller toch nix met je os te maken? Alles wordt geregeld via een bios op die raid-controller zelf.

 

Valt te zien of je RAID op je moederbord zit of niet.

Je kan ook een RAID kaart kopen en dan is dat niet via het moederbord te doen dacht ik.

Bestaat er nergens geen tested Gentoo hardware (RAID) list?

----------

## hvwees

 *fuge wrote:*   

> Uhm volgens mijn bescheiden mening heeft een een raid-controller toch nix met je os te maken? Alles wordt geregeld via een bios op die raid-controller zelf.

 

Ja maar je OS moet de controller wel ondersteunen (driver).

----------

## nixnut

 *hvwees wrote:*   

>  *fuge wrote:*   Uhm volgens mijn bescheiden mening heeft een een raid-controller toch nix met je os te maken? Alles wordt geregeld via een bios op die raid-controller zelf. 
> 
> Ja maar je OS moet de controller wel ondersteunen (driver).

 Nee dus. Een echte hardware raid controller toont het OS alleen de raid partities, niet de fysieke harde schijven. Een driver voor het OS is dan dus niet nodig. Als je een raid controller hebt waarvoor je wel zo'n driver voor nodig hebt, dan is het dus een pseudo hardware raidcontroller. Met driver bedoel ik overigens niet de gebruikers interface om raid partities te maken of wijzigen.

----------

## hvwees

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> <<KNIP>>
> 
> Nee dus. Een echte hardware raid controller toont het OS alleen de raid partities, niet de fysieke harde schijven. Een driver voor het OS is dan dus niet nodig. Als je een raid controller hebt waarvoor je wel zo'n driver voor nodig hebt, dan is het dus een pseudo hardware raidcontroller. Met driver bedoel ik overigens niet de gebruikers interface om raid partities te maken of wijzigen.

 

Ja wel dus.... De linux Kernel moet natuurlijk de hardware wel kunnen aansturen.

Ik weet ook wel dat het OS alleen de logische schijven ziet en niet de fysieke.

Vanuit mijn werk heb ik toch wel degelijk mee gemaakt dat linux bepaalde raid controllers niet ondersteund.

In het verleden heb ik zelf een kernel gepatched om een mylex controller onder linux aan de praat te krijgen.

Maar volgens mij gaat de discussie totaal naast mijn vraag....

----------

## kdillen

 *hvwees wrote:*   

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik wil eigenlijk een hardware RAID-1 set maken met IDE schijven.
> 
> Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
> ...

 

Wel ik gebruik in een paar linux servers de controllers van 3ware.  Deze worden standaard uit de kernel ondersteund, hebben een mooi management software.  

Ik heb er zo 2 in gebruik met Gentoo, 1 x 4 poorts IDE controller in RAID5 met 1 hot spare en 1 x 2 poorts SATA controller in RAID1 met een hot swap backpanel.  Heb met beide de functies uitgetest van defecte disks en werkt perfect. Heb tot hiertoe een downtime van 0 seconde gehad door harddisk probs, daar tegenover staat dat ik ook al RAID van DELL gebruikt heb met defecte disk en erop neerkwam herinstallatie van het systeem.

Enig nadeel vind ik wel de prijs van die controllers, maja voor veiligheid moet je betalen zeker ?

----------

## P3SM

Geen ervaring met IDE hardware RAID controllers maar mocht je van gedachten wisselen en SCSI overwegen:

De HP Megaraid controllers worden prima ondersteund! Ik gebruik er een (ik dacht een 3Si) en ben prima tevreden!

/P3SM

----------

## Dieter@be

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Nee dus. Een echte hardware raid controller toont het OS alleen de raid partities, niet de fysieke harde schijven. Een driver voor het OS is dan dus niet nodig. Als je een raid controller hebt waarvoor je wel zo'n driver voor nodig hebt, dan is het dus een pseudo hardware raidcontroller. 

 

Bullshit... raidcontrollers hebben drivers nodig, dat heeft helemaal niets te maken met de hardware acceleratie die degelijke controllers bieden (met onboard xor logica e.d.)

Mijn controller is een lsi megaraid (sata), en over ata raid controllers kan ik nietveel zeggen, behalve dan dat er tamelijk wat reviews op het net staan, en dat je met "make menuconfig" (in /usr/src/linux) kan zien (bij device drivers->ata/atapi) welke driversupport er standaard in de kernel te bakken valt.

Ik denk dat je best eerst kijkt welke ata raid controllers je allemaal *kunt* kopen, en dan even opzoekt hoe goed ze presteren en of je de drivers direct beschikbaar kan hebben in gentoo, want ata begint afgeschreven te raken (zeker mbt raid)

----------

## hra

Ik heb vanuit mijn werk goede ervaringen met Areca, LSI MegaRAID en 3ware. Nadeel van de Areca is dat er nog geen standaard kernel support is, vereist een kernel driver/patch. Areca kaarten zijn verder waanzinnig snel.

----------

## Dieter@be

da's een feit, zeeeer snel maar ook een stuk prijziger  :Smile:  (en goeie features en support ook)

ik heb trouwens nog een lsi megaraid 150-6 te koop liggen moest iemand geinteresseerd zijn   :Smile: 

----------

## andrewf

ik heb enkel evaring met Areca controllers.

werken heel goed & snel, maar zoals hra al zei, moet je zelf de kernel patchen (niet zo moeilijk eigenlijk)

Ze leveren ook linux binaries om de status vd controller & log te lezen (en aanpassing aan je array te maken) 

Ik heb een scriptje die de status enkele malen per dag checkt en mailt mocht er iets veranderd zijn, dus dat is op zich geen probleem..

----------

